# Vacation Return Horrors



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I just returned from a three week vacation in France. Coming home was so exciting for me, I would be able to see my horse, my bird, and my rats. There was a girl watching the animals, feeding them, watering them, milking mums goats, but I was always afraid she would forget mine because they're upstairs in my room. Mom assured me she wouldn't, that she was very on top of things. As soon as I walked into my room, I knew something was wrong... The food jar on top of the cage was full... I walked towards the cage, mind racing, trying to think of possible excuses for the food being full. I glanced in the cage, the water was full. Feather was the only one waiting, she was impossible thin. Emaciated. I knew then, they hadn't been fed enough, if at all. I called for Faery, but she didn't come. I started feeling under hammocks for a weight of a rat, I found it. She was dead. And clearly had been for a long time. I started sobbing. The worst part was that she was rotted, I could smell it. Feather must've still been sleeping there, it was their favorite hammock. It was late, so I took the hammock out, put it in a plastic bag, and went to bed. The next day I buried her with all my past rats. This is why I absolutely hate vacations. I feel so bad, like it's all my fault. I should've given them to my cousin to care for. She loves rats! She would've kept them alive. Mum asked if they had been fed, she said yes. The bird had been fed, his jar was half empty. I don't know what happened. But from now on I'm going to trust my gut instincts and give them to somebody I know and trust when I leave for over two days. This was one of the worst things that has happened to me in terms of animal death, I'm determined not to let it happen again. But now the problem is, what to do with the lone rat? After these two I was planning on two ferrets. But I'm not leaving her alone, she's still young! Should I get an older rat from Craigslist? Give her to my cousin (who doesn't have rats but is planning on some soon)? Or keep her alone and give her as much attention as I can? Rest in Peace Faery, you were truly amazing


----------



## iloveme88999 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss. I would say you should get another rat around Feather's age, so they would both pass around the same time and then you can get the ferrets. I'm very sorry.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. Thank you. I just had plans for her. She was the, lets say, more outgoing of the two. Feather prefers to scamper around while Faery would snuggle with me from time to time. But everything happens for a reason, so I'm just hoping for the best.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry that this happened to you. I had a similar thing happen when I left for a 5 day conference. I guess one of my boys was not fed and he started destroying things that I guess he thought he could eat and ended up with an obstruction. He was dead when I returned. What's worse is I have to live with the person who forgot to feed him >.< I would get your remaining rat a friend after you've got her back to a healthy weight.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry kksrats, that's terrible, any death is terrible, but starvation... Makes you feel like you could have prevented it :/ do you have any tips on returning her weight? I gave her lots of fruit and veggies and some baby food today, any ideas?


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Try getting some high fat foods into her, like bananas and avocados (safely prepared).


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I prefer infant soy formula for weight gain, but foods high in good fats like avocado (as mentioned), eggs (with yolk), and possibly some fish and chicken are good and you most likely have them already. I'm not exactly sure how sugars go over for gaining weight after complete starvation (since most of my sick rats still eat something, just not much). It may be something worth looking into to see how they metabolize different types of carbs. I'd feed her normally, maybe throw in some fast carbs (like the banana mentioned) to get her some quick energy if she's lethargic and then supplement her normal diet with the fatty foods until she's back to normal. Obviously I'm not a dietitian or anything so someone may have a better idea of how to go about it.


----------

